# Reputable Outboard Service Center in Orlando? What is this LU leak?



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a Tohatsu and Talon marine in Oviedo was great. He still works on my boats. 407 542 7600


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> I had a Tohatsu and Talon marine in Oviedo was great. He still works on my boats. 407 542 7600



Nice, that's right down the street from me. Thanks man I'll give them a call


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For your own peace of mind, get it tested. If you don't it'll nag at you. However, what it probably is is just residual 2-stroke oil from the exhaust. I've seen that same kind of seepage from the water pickups on other motors.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The lube is old.Replace it and run it and then ck it for milky color--if it does go milky it is the seals---save the money


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I just spoke to Allen at Talon Marine and they don't do Tohatsu's any more.



> I had a Tohatsu and Talon marine in Oviedo was great. He still works on my boats. 407 542 7600


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> I just spoke to Allen at Talon Marine and they don't do Tohatsu's any more.
> 
> 
> 
> > I had a Tohatsu and Talon marine in Oviedo was great. He still works on my boats. 407 542 7600



Its a mid 90's 2 stroke model. Does it make that much of a difference if its a Tohatsu, Mercury, Yamaha, ect?


----------

